# Help each other out forum!



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I was thinking that we all work in different fields etc and have different things that we can offer, so could we put them in a separate forum in alphabetical order or something so that it is easy to search for them.
I for one have a building company and a property company, Jampo has his memory cards, Matt has the watch business, someone else has tyres. I'm sure we could offer discounts to fellow forumers!
Maybe the advertisers could pay a nominal fee each year to the Forum


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

How about a stiky / locked thread on the broup buy board? the moderators could add / remove information as different people let them know of the services they can offer.
???


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

I was wondering about that but you would have to trawl through a single thread which would make it harder. Unless each thread could be locked? It was just an idea, I hadn't thought about how to do it as such ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Personally I think it's a great idea.

I have been able to help out people here a couple of times in my professional capacity (oo-er) and to me, this is what the forum has always been about. Whether it is the sharing of information or services, it's not what you know etc. etc. etc. 8)

Mart.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Thought it could be done in the same way as the FAQ thread on the main board... it would be sticky and locked, if a forum memebr wanted to advertise their services there then a quick IM to one of the moderators with their details would result in the thread being updated.


----------

